# South West Bromeliad Guild Show



## a Vertigo Guy (Aug 17, 2006)

Hey guys, just wrapped up a nice weekend. I had much fun and wanted everyone who sees what I saw have fun too!

Dyckia 'South Bay'









Cryptanthus leopoldo-horstii









xOrthotanthus 'Blazing Bonsai'









Aechmea pittieri









Deuterocohnia lorentziana x Dyckia Fragrans









Tillandsia ehlersiana









Dyckia goehringii









xVriecantarea 'Inferno'









xAnamea 'Raspberry Ice'









Cryptanthus 'Dennis Cathcart'









Neoregelia 'Wee Willy'









Quesnelia 'Raphael Olivera'









Tillandsia funckiana









Tillandsia 'X' Saw the name but didnt remember it.










































And Best of Show: Neo. Fireball!









Cheers,

C


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

is that a full grown black mystic in the back of the second pic?


----------



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)

That Neo. Fireball display looks like a pumilio breeding heaven! How big was that thing?


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

MD_Frogger said:


> That Neo. Fireball display looks like a pumilio breeding heaven! How big was that thing?


I have seen them like that in Costa Rica.


----------



## andy321 (Jun 12, 2008)

Think how long it took that neo to grow that big!


----------



## wickerstone (Jan 19, 2009)

I'll take one of everything please!!!! Thanks for posting. Awesome pics!!!


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 13, 2005)

andy321 said:


> Think how long it took that neo to grow that big!


Fireball? It grows faster than you think. I made some cork mounts last summer that looked almost like that this summer. Of course I started with seven or eight pups on the mount, but I had 30-40+ on there a year later. Fireball is a weed.

Still nice... Really nice. If I had room, I'd attempt more big clumps like that.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Weet stuff, love that wee willy


----------



## a Vertigo Guy (Aug 17, 2006)

Glad everyone likes!

Hunter, while I don't know what Crypt that one is, I can tell you what it is not and its not Black Mystic. It was around a foot or so at the longest points. Black Mystic can get over foot and a half in diameter.

Andy, the lady who brought that cluster said she has been growin it since 96.

One of my favs is that Aech. pittieri.

C


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

tinctoritus said:


> One of my favs is that Aech. pittieri.


Mine as well.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Im really loving those quesnelias, are there any viv suitable? I know most go 2 to 4 feet high


----------

